# Canon 70d or Nikon D7200?



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Need advice/opinion from some of you photophiles. I am going to upgrade my 10 year old Canon EOS Rebel XTi. I am not ready to go full frame, but want a camera with some added functionality over the Xti. The Canon 70D has an articulating LCD that is touch sensitive. The Canon also has a faster auto focus. The Nikon D7200 has a little better resolution, dual card slots, slightly better image quality and is a little more expensive. I have been going back and forth between these two cameras and every time I decide on one, I read something that makes me question that decision (I know, quit reading). Has anyone used both cameras and would like to relate your experience?


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a 70D and I love it. I use mine for wildlife photography and it produces amazing quality. I can't speak for the Nikon though. Don't forget the 70D has a cropped sensor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Depends on what you shoot. If you're doing portraits, Canon is the way to go. If you're doing sports, nature, and wildlife, Nikon wins hands down.

As a professional photographer who once owned a brick and mortar studio, I've owned both brands. The thing to remember is that you're buying into a system, and it's not always easy to switch from one system to another when you've invested thousands into lenses, bodies, and accessories.

I prefer Canon for portraits because their sensors have better skin tones SOOC (straigh out of camera). However, the quality of Nikon's optics, combined with the sharpness of their sensors gives them the one up in the nature field. It's why you'll find most Nat Geo photogs shoot Nikon.

If you think you'll ever want to go full frame, I recommend you buy full frame lenses. Camera bodies change daily, but lenses are forever. And most people believe the camera makes the picture, but its a combination of the photographers skill, and the glass that actually produces results. NEVER put more money in the body than you do the lenses. Always buy the best lenses you can afford. I recommend the Nikon D610 or D750 paired with either the 24-70 2.8 or the 70-200 2.8.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks, both of you. Still undecided, but with more data.


----------

